# Parking in Pisa?



## michi23 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello!

First of all, I just wanted to say this is a fantastic website and has helped me plan my trip to Tuscany so much!

I need a little bit of help and I was hoping someone can assist me. I'm landing in Pisa and hiring a car for my trip as I am driving to a few remote places. I thought whilst I was in Pisa, I would quickly visit the tower before starting my long drive. Where would be the best place to park without driving through any ZTLs? I read that there were a couple of park a ride car parks, but how do I get there?


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 30, 2013)

If you stick to Via Bonanno Pisano to get close to the Leaning Tower, you won't have any problems with the ZTL.

I just did this map (but google maps has changed so I am not sure it works :/)
that shows the parking lots near the Leaning Tower as well as two areas of street parking that is free nearby - can you see it?
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zn-qcjMT8Dd4.kW5ldGN5lDF4

I'd choose the street parking near the San Rossore train station since the last time we were there and parked at the paid parking lot, saw that the station is just 1 block further away so not that far to see the tower!


----------

